# CD burning-finalizing etc.



## Shamrock (Dec 3, 1999)

I have the CeQuadrat just burn. How do you finalize a 'just data' disc? I have text and audio both on it. Do you bring up the 'just audio' to finalize it? I don't see a way to finalize in the 'just data' part.
Also... if you try to burn more info than the CD will hope does anybody know if it will burn as much as there is space for or will you get some kind of error message and not be able to burn any of it?
Seems like people have a lot of trouble with this burn it program.
Thanks


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

I have the cd quadrat program and have no problems, I have copied disc, data and music, do not format your disc before you burn them, there should be a graph that shows how much cd space is left, if you go over the limits on the graph, your cd can not work because it has to write lead in and lead out to finalize.


----------



## Shamrock (Dec 3, 1999)

So you should allow how much space for the lead in and lead out? I know each new session it says can take up to 20MB extra.
So if you have data from a previous session on the disk and put more info on it and go over the 650MB limit... you lose everything??!
Also what about finalizing? I don't see any way to finalize in the just data part so do I bring up just audio and finalize from there?


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Well, to tell you the truth, been awhile since I have done a data one, but I have one I wanna do, so if you will bear with me I will get right back to you on what to do, I think you would have to end your data transfer when 650 megs is reached and put the rest on a seperate disc however, the graph that fills on bottom left shows how much room you have left, allowing for lead in and out, will burn one now and get back to you...Rhett


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Well, good news and bad, burned several mp3s to a cd , mp3s are data, and had no problem, the program wrote lead in lead out and ejected without a problem, am listening to them now, so, either program problem or you are simply trying to put to much info on 1 cd...Rhett


----------



## Shamrock (Dec 3, 1999)

The data from the first couple sessions I have on my disk will play. I opened up several different things to make sure it worked. What I want is to finalize it.. after adding some more to it... just in case my computer should ever crash. In case I need to be able to read it on a different computer.


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

OK, if you are using packet cd, you can finalize disc from control panel, right click cd drive and select finalize, if you are using just audio, you can finalize from options in the program,if you are using just data, you don't have to finalize at all, I have used several data cds in my wifes computer ( diferent make) and they work fine.hope this helps...Rhett


----------



## Shamrock (Dec 3, 1999)

I wonder why you don't have to finalize the just data to be able to play them in other computers? If you have to finalize the rest? If that's the case then when I have finished burning a session I file it... save as.. and it saves as an 'ato file'. My question is since the disk isn't finalized do I need to save that ato file or can I delete it? Or do you even need to 'save them' in the first place?
Sorry for all the questions, but thank you for your help.


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

I believe the reason you have to finalize a Audio disc is because that enables it to be played on home and auto cd players, data cds can be read by any computer so they don't have this option, to be on the safe side, take one of your data cds to a diferent computer and see if it reads it, I believe it will with no problems, as for deleting the temp file, once your cd is burned you can delete that, I usually "write on the fly" with no problems, so I don't have a temp file.It has occured to me that you could have a different version of CeQuadrat than I also, but try your new data cd in another computer and see. If anyone else has any thoughts on this , please jump in...Rhett


----------



## s4171933 (Feb 28, 2001)

Please help, I have windows 2000 and AdaptecCD creator and musicmatch jukebox programs, and I cannot make a CD from downloaded music files that will play on other players, I have tried both the CD-R and
CD-RW blanks. both program help tabs says this can be done. I am really new at computers can you tell me step by step how and if I can make CDs and play them on other players? the ones i make will play just fine back on the computer, I just don't understand I thought you could make CD for use on auto players and others, any info. you can give me will really be appreciated. Thanks . HS


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Are your music files in mp3 format, if not you may want to convert them and then try to record, post back if you need a converter and I will give you a URL for a free one...Rhett


----------

